# Aorus Wasserkühlung 360 und Aorus Engine



## Tempelhofer (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo folgendes Problem: seid gestern kann ich mit der Aorus Engine nicht mehr auf die Wasserkühlung  zugreifen. Die Engine lässt sich Installieren starten etc.pp aber wenn ich dann mit der Engine die Lüftergeschwindigkeit verändern will, oder die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe passiert bei der Wasserkühlung nichts! Sie läuft seid gestern immer im Gleichen Modus ( Lüfter und Pumpe )!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Bis gestern war es so, das wenn lasst auf die CPU ausgeübt wurde die Lüfter lauter und leiser wurden und sich die Temperaturanzeige veränderte! Ab und zu hatte sich die Wasserkühlung voher schon "aufgehangen"  das lies sich mit einem Neustart oder ausschalten und 5 Minuten vom Strom trennen beheben, aber jetzt macht Sie faxen und will nicht mehr regieren und es sind immer 00°c 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte ich bekomme das Problem in den griff in dem ich Windows neu Installiere und damit ja alle alte Treiber etc.pp von der Software entfernt wurden, aber hatte leider kein Glück.
Soll ich die Wasserkühlung vielleicht mal ausbauen und von der CPU trennen das Sie vielleicht aus die Schleife raus kommt und wieder auf die Engine reagiert?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2021)

Tempelhofer schrieb:


> Soll ich die Wasserkühlung vielleicht mal ausbauen und von der CPU trennen das Sie vielleicht aus die Schleife raus kommt und wieder auf die Engine reagiert?


Das kannst dir sparen, hat damit nichts zu tun und die Daten müssen ja irgendwie in dem Rechner einspeist werden. Meist geschieht dieses durch einen USB-Anschluss.


----------



## Tempelhofer (4. Juni 2021)

Bringt es etwas wenn ich das Bios resette? Das Problem mit der Aorus Engine wurde erst akut nach dem ich von Corsair die Software für eine Tastatur installiert hatte. Da hatte sich die Wasserkühlung auf einmal aufgehangen und seid dem Findest die Aorus Engine die Wasserkühlung nicht mehr besser gesagt ich kann nichts mehr damit Einstellen!


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2021)

Versuchen kannst es, aber normalerweise bestehen Programme und Treiber nur innerhalb des Betriebssystem. Ansonsten mal den Gigabyte Support dazu anschreiben, vielleicht kennen sie auch eine Lösung dazu. Ist ja deren Hardware und Software. Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht schreiben, da ich solch eine Hardware selbst nicht verbaut habe.


----------



## Nathenhale (5. Juni 2021)

Steck sie Mal auf einen anderen USB Port .


----------



## Gepida (5. Juni 2021)

Das ist wieder mal ein Softwarebug bei Gigashite, habe ich auch.... habe jetzt die alte Version installiert, und funktioniert alles. Wenn du die alte vga_utility_aorus_setup_v2.0.2 noch hast, kannst auch einfach downgraden.


----------



## Anthropos (5. Juni 2021)

Hatte schon drei Gigabyte(Aorus)-Mainboards und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden zumindest in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität und Ausstattung. Auch das Bios finde ich benutzerfreundlich und aufgeräumt. Die Software ist jedoch oft eine Katastrophe z.B. bei RGB-Fusion ist es immer ein Glücksspiel, ob die RGB-Riegel erkannt werden oder nicht. Auch der Gigabyte-Support ist dabei keine große Hilfe gewesen.
Die Aorus-AIO hatte ich auch mal in meinem Rechenknecht. Die Software hat in der einen Woche, als ich die AIO genutzt habe, aber keine Probleme bereitet. Die AIO war einfach zu laut (Pumpe und Lüfter) und mit dem schicken (aber kühltechnisch sinnlosen) Display massiv überteuert.

Da Windows schon neu aufgesetzt wurde, würde mir als mögliche Lösung auch nur einfallen, mal einen anderen USB-Port oder eine andere Software-Version auszuprobieren.


----------



## Tempelhofer (7. Juni 2021)

Gepida schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal ein Softwarebug bei Gigashite, habe ich auch.... habe jetzt die alte Version installiert, und funktioniert alles. Wenn du die alte vga_utility_aorus_setup_v2.0.2 noch hast, kannst auch einfach downgraden.


hat funktioniert mit der Version  
Aorus Engine 2.0.2
RGB Fusion B21.0520.1
https://josuamarcelc.com/aorus-engine-download-version-2-0-2/


----------



## Tempelhofer (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo habe ein neues Problem 
Und zwar kann ich meinen PC nur noch mittels Phasenprüfer ( Überbrückung am Mainboard ) anschalten. 
Erst habe ich auf das Netzteil getippt, aber er fährt ohne Problem mit Überbrückung hoch und auch ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Energiesparmodus. Netzteil scheidet damit aus oder?
 Das Mainboard kann es auch nicht sein, weil  sich der PC mittels Überbrückung Anschalten lässt. Wenn das Kaputt währe oder die Pins dann könnte ich auch nicht mit Phasenprüfer (  Überbrückung  ) starten oder?

Also ist wahrscheinlich einfach das Kabel vom Gehäuse ( Power SW )  oder der Schalter von Gehäuse defekt richtig?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2021)

Tempelhofer schrieb:


> Also ist wahrscheinlich einfach das Kabel vom Gehäuse ( Power SW ) oder der Schalter von Gehäuse defekt richtig?


Was anders kann es ja nicht sein.
Übrigens reicht auch ein kurzes Überbrücken mit einem Schraubendrehen, der Schalter macht ja auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Juli 2021)

Rate mal was ein "Phasenprüfer" ist ... ein Schraubendreher ... allerdings ein schlechter, aber er kann immerhin anzeigen ob eine Spannung anliegt, Madenschrauben einer Lüsterklemme lösen oder festziehen. Für richtige Schrauben taugt der natürlich nicht, aber das ist ja auch nicht seine eigentliche Aufgabe.

PS: Bei mir heißt das Ding eigentlich nur Lügenbolt, weil man Spannung richtig nur mit einem zweipoligen Spannungsprüfer gegen Null prüft.


----------



## Tempelhofer (23. Juli 2021)

Phasenprüfer hörte sich einfach wichtiger ( Fachmännischer ) an! 
Außerdem komme ich damit besser an die Pins, weil er schön schlank ist und ich damit besser unter die Vertikal montierte Grafikkarte komme.


----------

